# Video: Tesla is going to win Level 5



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

Lex Fridman interviews George Hotz - Aug 14





:


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

If anyone is interested in trying to understand self-driving technology, this I recommend the whole video. There is quite a bit of comparing of companies. There is some good discussion on available technologies and the different approaches to solve the same problems. George Hotz is pretty entertaining to listen to as well.

A couple of things really stood out to me:

1. They both agreed lane-keeping is a huge, underappreciated, driver assist feature and that Tesla does it best.
2. George said speed control is quite difficult(harder than lane changing) and they don't do it as well as Tesla.
3. They both agree Tesla is wrong about driver monitoring, others do it better, and that it's very important.
4. They both agreed you can't do everything in AI right now without any discussion.
5. George talked about lane changing in-depth and said that people do lane changing different in different situations. Tesla does each lane change the same.
6. Neither one likes Waymo/Cruise's business model.

Great stuff.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

M3OC Rules said:


> 1. They both agreed lane-keeping is a huge, underappreciated, driver assist feature and that Tesla does it best.
> 2. George said speed control is quite difficult(harder than lane changing) and they don't do it as well as Tesla.


regardless of future FSD or current lane changing, for me these two are by far the best thing about AP. I pre-purchased FSD, but feel TACC and lane keeping have made that purchase well worth it - both from the EAP I bought with the original car order. 
FSD I added this spring mostly for traffic light / stop sign alerts/controls that should be coming sometime soon pending ElonTime™.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

One thing they didn't mention was whether the ultimate goal is lane centering. This is a pretty common complaint with the current firmware. I'm sure it falls into the same bucket of things that are hard to code brute force and seems like something AI could help with but hasn't been implemented.


----------

